# Zenith Futur



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Could it be dirty contacts? Can another module from another model be substituted? Thanks for your help. Gratefully John Dozier


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

John, could be any number of things. 

I have one here: the LED module is working fine but the stepper motor is bust, so no hand movements. 

Can we see a picture please? :huh:

Let me know if you want to get rid of yours


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> John, could be any number of things.
> 
> I have one here: the LED module is working fine but the stepper motor is bust, so no hand movements.
> 
> ...


I do not have photos but it is the first model with separate led. It is NOS so the case is pristine except where I butchered it trying to get the back to replace batteries. Nothing works after pushing the reset button and as an old broadcast executive and recording enginee I know full well the problems that dirty or corroded contacts can cause. I have instructions for accessing the contacts. Is it worth it to try to clean them? Regards and thanks for the help


----------

